# YCB and ABW Duck Call



## N & N Waterfowl

All the wood for this call came from WB...yellow cedar burl from @Duckhunter808 with a ABW insert with wood from @Steve Smith 

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls011_zps99a16368.jpg

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls008_zpsd7bc8827.jpg

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/calls009_zps380ad2ba.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Seaba

Love it! That's a great looking call.
David


----------



## Steve Smith

Very nice. Is that Alaskan yellow cedar, or a different type?


----------



## N & N Waterfowl

Black line yellow cedar was what I was told. Not all that familiar with YCB, and wanted to try some.


----------



## Steve Smith

Yeah, I'm not really familiar with it either. We have a "local" species known as Alaska yellow cedar that is popular with making fishing jigs, Greenland style paddles and Native American arts, like bentwood boxes. Beautiful stuff if you can get clear boards and not too expensive around here, though I've heard it gets pretty pricy the farther east you go.


----------



## Blueglass

That is eyecandy if I ever saw some. At some point I am going to have to get a few calls just because of how pretty they turn out. Figure I'll start with a squirrel bark just so me and my little girl can mess with the local population, he he. Wow a number of you guys do great work!


----------



## SDB777

Like the way the eye's of the burl sort of 'stretched' out around the call!



Scott (nice finish too) B


----------



## ironman123

Saw this earlier. Still looking awesome.

Ray


----------



## Duckhunter808

It's Alaskan yellow cedar burl but it's referred to as black line yellow cedar burl as it doesn't have the eyes that some yellow cedar burls have....regardless it looks great!


----------



## bearmanric

Looks great. Rick


----------



## J.L. Erb

Love it all.


----------

